# Ascaso Dream Wiring Diagram?



## WolfHammatt (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi guys,

Recently when repairing my Ascaso Dream Up DR-19 (thermoblock) I had to unplug all the cabling inside and stupidly didn't take a photo of how it was before, I'm wondering if any hero out there has a copy of a wiring diagram or would be able to take a quick photo of the inside of their machine? I know it's not a very popular machine in the UK so I'm not holding out much hope but if anyone could offer any help or advice I'd be forever grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Quick google search has thrown up these, not sure if they're of any help to you:


----------

